# Eddy current separator



## kjavanb123 (Oct 25, 2013)

All,

Is there any do-it-yourself methods for constructing an Eddy current separator? Also a magnet that can be turn on and off?

Thanks
Kj


----------



## Smack (Oct 25, 2013)

There were some videos on youtube on making one. That was a while ago.


----------

